# Summers Almost Here So..........



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*LOOK AT THE TEMPERATURES COMING UP SO I FIGURED I'd HAVE A POOL PARTY EVERYONE IS INVITED WHO DOESNT HAVE SNOW TO PLOW :crying:*
Tonight: A slight chance of snow showers after 1am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32. West wind around 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Wednesday: A chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 35. Breezy, with a north wind between 14 and 22 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.

Wednesday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 17. Blustery, with a north wind between 14 and 21 mph.

Thursday: Sunny, with a high near 27. North wind between 11 and 15 mph.

Thursday Night: Clear, with a low around 17. Northwest wind between 6 and 8 mph.

Friday: Sunny, with a high near 41.

Friday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 28.

Saturday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 48.

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 32.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 49.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 37.

Monday: Partly sunny, with a high near 56.

Monday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 38.

Tuesday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 60. *POOL PARTY 4PM LMAO:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hhhahah...nice i got my trunks ready and sunscreen! i will bring the beer also, belly flop look out! splash!:bluebounc


----------

